# Long Time Lurker Found Her Voice?



## Dollychops (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi, I'm a 35 year old British lady married for 11 years to my other half, together 15 years. We have two children ages 6 and 11. We've had our ups and downs, but we fundamentally love each other and know that our marriage stands as a template for love, fidelity and respect to our children. We are fortunate that both our sets of parents have long marriages behind them (54 and 45 years respectively), and the longevity alone spurs us on to emulate their success. We are not naive enough to think our parents marriages are perfect, in fact both of our mothers are married to dominant, moody and to some extent controlling men. My husband has always said that he basically does the opposite of what his dad did as a spouse and father, and I reckon he's doing a pretty fine job taking this stance.

Anyway, we've had our difficult times. The 7 year itch, my loss of libido for a good 5 years (never gone entirely though), jealousy, doubts, pressures, but so far we've thrashed the problems out. Where the lack of intimacy was concerned I one day woke up and realised how selfish and unreasonable I was being by basically switching off from sex, so I owned it and now we have a healthy and close relationship in that respect. I love holding him close and I don't ever want to neglect us again. 

Well, that's me. I've been following these boards for a while so now I'm diving into the deep end. Wish me luck and fortitude!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello Dolly,

I'm glad you posted and decided to come out of the lurking dark. You story is lovely because it show the meaning of commitment, love and respect. Hope to see you posting in the forums.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome, Dolly!


----------



## Dollychops (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you Elegirl. I almost feel like I'm speaking to someone famous, because I've seen your excellent posts over the last year! I'm flattered to have you welcome me. I think in my marriage we basically want the same things in life, and he is my leveller, my confidante and a really good person. I feel like I'm a more complex, more emotional being, I strive all the time to be a better person. We love our kids who are a real joy and in this screwed up world in which we live, we've made it our life's mission as parents to try not to screw them up! That's the aim anyway! 

Thanks SecondTime, lovely of you to welcome me.


----------

